# A Fix For The MES Temp Problem Maybe



## ronp (Sep 28, 2009)

A lot of people including me know the right side is like 20' or more hotter than the left. Dave has tried a metal fix above the smoke box with some results. I have tried aluminum foil with some also but not the answer.

I then got an unglazed 12x12 tile from the garage and it works great on the last 2 smokes including the present smoke.



I didn't want to post it the first time until I was sure. You need to have the tile against the right wall.



Water pan installed.

Here it is working good. I have been keeping a + or - of about 5 ' left to right and actually have the hot side cooler than the cool side was. 

Once in a while it will vary about 10' but not like before. 
Try experimenting and see what you can come up with. I am thinking of putting sand in the water pan and see what happens with that as it would be a permenant heat sink and not variable as the water is evaporated.

Not sure this a fix, but it certainly shows some hope.

Hope this helps.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 28, 2009)

Good deal Ron, I had wondered if that would work, kinda like thinking Space Shuttle...


----------



## pignit (Sep 28, 2009)

I may need to give that a try. Much easier than bending and placing metal inside the smoker... and when it gets dirty.... get another one.


----------



## flyhigh123 (Oct 1, 2009)

Ceramic tiles should be a great way to disperse heat evenly. What you guys think about a ceramic tile? I should stop by and pick one up....


----------



## ronp (Oct 2, 2009)

So far the last 2 smokes it has worked fine. You can pick up one for a buck at Home Depot.


----------



## gnubee (Oct 2, 2009)

Is that a mod that the 30inch MES could benefit from as well? 

How does it affect the smoke production? 

I would think the heat in the smoke box would be greater with the tile keeping the heat in the bottom right corner of the MES.


----------



## ronp (Oct 2, 2009)

It's worth a buck give it a try.


----------



## gnubee (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Ron , I will pick up a thick tile next trip to the hardware store.


----------



## ronp (Oct 3, 2009)

You may need to cut it to fit the 30'. If you don't have a tile cutter take thd dimensions from to back so the door will close, and have them cut one. I don't think the width will matter, mine covers about 2/3 of the bottom.


----------

